# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  گرفتن تاریخ سرور Mysql

## akram_raeespour

سلام
چگونه می شود تاریخ سرور رو از طریق mysql خوند.
من دستور 
SELECT GETDATE()
 رو از اینترنت پیدا کردم اما Error
1305: ّfunction mysql.getdate() does not exist
 رو می ده.
مرسی.

----------


## oxygenws

NOW()
......

----------


## akram_raeespour

منظورتون
select NOW()
بود متشکرم.

----------

